# Need To Order Bees??????????



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Another family and us are going to have bees together starting this year, so exciting. We have ordered 3 hives but need to get a good, clean source to buy the bees from. We live in New York, any suggestions? PLEASE..Joan


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Joan. I'm ordering from Dadant, they have an office in Waverly, NY. They have 3# packages of Italian bees for $61 plus tax, pick-up only, on May 7th. 

877-532-3268
Dadant & Sons
136 RT. 17C-East
PO Box 267
Waverly, NY 14892-3268

http://www.dadant.com


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Forgot to say this; you have to order your bees early, like NOW! They sell out fast. Last year I was all set except for the bees and I couldn't find any as I waited too long.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

Joan, I ordered four nucs from Kutik's Honey in Norwich, NY. http://kutikshoney.com/nucs/bees_for_sale.htm
alas, they seem to be sold out already. If you can't find any bees, let me know. I live in NY and may be able to prepare a few splits for you after my spring flow.

justgojumpit


----------



## SusanB (May 26, 2006)

I have a swarm in my barn that will need to be removed. I can wait until spring if needed.

Susan


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I bought two packages of bees from Spell Bee last spring and am happy with how they have did this year. I had mine picked up by a club member that was buying a trailer load from them but they do ship thru the mail. Mine cost 54.00 each last spring.

 Al


----------



## boxwoods (Oct 6, 2003)

If you have dsl or cable, this site is great for learning about bees.

http://tv.player.countrychannel.tv/skins/0018/nsp.aspx?player=countrychannel


----------



## Russ_NEPA (Sep 28, 2006)

What part of NY are you in? I get my bees from Draper's Super Bee in Millerton PA, Just south of NY State border in Central PA. Here is their web site:

http://www.draperbee.com/

I like to drive up and get them. Fun to visit and see all the cool beekeeping stuff in person.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

If you put out a hive during swarming season, will wild bees just move into it?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Sometimes they do.

I had 3-4 boxes out this spring, and I had one small swarm move in. With some feeding it is now a medium-sized hive.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Last year Walter Kelly started selling pkgs. Jan 2 and they were almost sold out THAT day....we had it on our calendar to call that day and the phone was busy for hours. So plan ahead or find a local beekeeper early. DH says he's in the wrong business...should just concentrate on nucs. DEE


----------

